# Betta + rainbow shark



## aaroncm (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys. I decided to expand a little on my tank (26Gal)

I went and bought a rainbow fish, as apparently they are ok (Although can get rather large) with Betta's.

But didn't think and only got 1 for now, to see if they would be ok before I get more. But should have probably gotten two (So they do the hierarchy thing?)

Anyway, I just was curious, they both seem ok, the Betta seems to follow him every now and then for a bit, and the rainbow just goes into a big sunken ship thing with hiding places in it, and stays in there for a little.

Does this mean my Betta is aggressive? I can leave them be for a while I guess, but I don't want my Betta constantly stressed or anything.

They do have tons of space and hiding places though =)

Thanks


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I while ago I was really interested in getting a Rainbow shark for my 46 because they had albino ones and I have a thing for albino animals xD, so I did some research on them. 

Rainbow Sharks are known for being rather territorial and aggressive especially with others of their own kind, they can get about 6-7 inches, and the bare minimum for one is 30 gallons with something like 40-50 gallons being much more ideal. Its also not a good idea to keep them with smaller fish(which is what a betta will end up being as the Rainbow Shark grows), as they'll go after them.....which was my own main reason for never getting one. 

I really suggest returning or re-homing the Rainbow Shark. Your betta and it might get along alright now while the shark is still young, but the shark will grow too large for the tank you have and temperament-wise its too aggressive to be kept with bettas anyway. 8/ Sorry.
If you're looking to make a community with your betta, I suggest looking into some peaceful schooling tetra species or Cories, after you return/re-home the shark of course.


----------



## aaroncm (Aug 19, 2012)

That sucks. I can't really take him back, at the moment he is getting along ok, if anything he is frightened of the Betta. But like you said if it'll get worse in the future I'll have to move him. We are getting a giant tank soon (Probably like 60Gallon) that I can move him into in a few weeks. How long do you think until he might become an issue? And is there a possibility they will be ok? I mean they are pretty good at the moment =p

Thanks


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

He should be alright for a few weeks until you get your 60 set up and cycled, but keep a very close eye on him. At the moment he is probably stressed and as the weeks pass he'll start to become more and more comfortable. 

Assuming hes still a little baby(1-2 inches or so) though, hes probably not going to start showing too much aggression, if any, until he starts taking on a couple more inches(not entirely sure of their growth-rate exactly)but this is an aggressive and territorial species thats known for going after any smaller fish and will about 3 times the size of your average betta.....and also taking into consideration bettas are considered an aggressive species as well, its just really not a good mix. I would move him out as soon as you can.....better to prevent a potentially bad situation rather then wait until something happens. 

If you're looking to have a community with your betta, a 26 is a great size though. Once you move out the Rainbow Shark, you could look into getting a nice school of peaceful Tetra(LOTS of species to choose from...I suggest checking out what your LFS has and doing a bit of research on whatever strikes your fancy)or if you have a sandy/smooth substrate a nice shoal of cories can be a wonderful addition.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I will have to agree, having had rainbow sharks and red tailed sharks in the past I know my rainbow sharks killed and ate most of the fish they were housed with. They are very aggressive and usually kill and eat smaller fish. Hate to say but in a good month your betta will look more like food to your shark. Pretty much all the shark species are aggressive territorial fish who need a lot of room and bigger docile fish mates who are fast and can avoid them. Anything smaller and it's lunch time.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I have one now in my 46G and it is not at all aggressive. Mine also hasn't grown at all in over one year now. It should be okay for now but I would definitely move it once you have the larger tank ready. I love the rainbow shark


----------



## aaroncm (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. I had a look at the tank today, it's massive, just need to glue a new pane of glass to replace a broken end =p Might have it sooner than I thought


----------

